# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Wearing HS for past 10 years. Looking for suggestions on reliable places to buy new

## farru83

So I've always bought my HS from my home country and it usually lasts about 2 years (I take very good care of it). I cut my own hair and just apply good tape every two weeks. I've been wearing HS for about ten years now. 

Well it's been two years now and I'm desperately in need of a new HS. I'm in the NY area and wanted some advice on how to get a good HS at a good price. Is anyone aware of a good place I can visit or should I order something online? Not even sure how onine would work as I've always bought a HS in person. 

I'm sure HS have gotten much better now. Mine is pretty thick and I wear the hair down so it's less noticable. I'm looking for a thinner system. One which I can swim with and also go to the beach with. 

If I order online, would I cut it myself in order to look a certain way? How would they know the hair color or the specifications, etc?? Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!!

----------


## mrclean

Hi,

If you put in hair system in the search function top right you will get some info from other threads....good luck!

----------


## BaldBearded

You have tons of options...

Go here...

https://www.*****************/intera...es-for-men.13/

and here

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/nort...ace-c-f678938/

Best

----------

